# Hedgehogs & Pinecones



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Found this funny "behind-the-gif" story on Imgur!



http://imgur.com/y5hKU


:lol:


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Haha, I'm in class trying not to giggle.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ha ha! That is cute


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm supposed to be finishing my 20 page thesis today... Instead I'm reading this giggling my butt off.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Love it!


----------

